# Forum PC



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Fucking Political Correctness has hit the forum...

How is the word Immigrant racist? It doesnt mention a nationality and was not directed personally to anyone :!: :?:

Quick remove all the Irish Jokes we might offend them, then the is any reference to the England Football Team (well they are a Joke most of the time - I am English BTW) and remove all posts about Newcastle United before we offend a Geordie.

I can understand racial abuse being an issue (i.e. calling a person a <insert nationality> <insert abuse> or similar) but the thread title was not abusive and certainly did not insult any nationality.

Maybe the idiots who started the complaints about the van video should spend the weekend watching Fawty Towers, Fall & Rise of Reggie Perrin or any other classic comedy which draws humour* (YES HUMOUR )* from subjects which today are regarded as non PC by the fucking namby pambies of this world. :twisted:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooo, what have i missed?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its ok I have been offended several times this season by our football [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I've just read the other thread. the words mountain and molehill spring to mind.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a agree


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Its ok I have been offended several times this season by our football [smiley=argue.gif]


only several :lol: 
TBA barcode, I think it will be the Mackems who go (if I have my math correct) Villa are easy, just stop the balls to big Jon.

Si


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

redsi72 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Its ok I have been offended several times this season by our football [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


ok change this season to each match [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

"Immigrant" can be at worst considered xenophobic. It's not race specific.

Political correctness is annoying. It's very good for us Brits though - we can either complain about somebody being insensitive; or complain about people over-reacting. As long as we get to complain!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Dash said:


> "Immigrant" can be at worst considered xenophobic. It's not race specific.


It is a generalisation though what if the driver wasn't an immigrant , he might of been offended :wink:

To be honest the title didn't really reflect the video very well and was more down to using the correct wording than racism 

I blame the poster as you can see from the below post he needs to think before he posts more [smiley=whip.gif]



> a agree


 :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, but he is Scottish, and saying 'a agree' in a Scottish accent works.

No offence to Scots or anyone else intended.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

sporTTyminx said:


> Yeah, but he is Scottish, and saying 'a agree' in a Scottish accent works.


  only if your 200 mls off shore and your best mate is a sheep, :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> Fucking Political Correctness has hit the forum...
> 
> How is the word Immigrant racist? It doesnt mention a nationality and was not directed personally to anyone :!: :?:
> 
> ...


I agree 

Hope you did not think i was complining :? i was defending kammy 

Tom.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Fucking Political Correctness has hit the forum...
> 
> How is the word Immigrant racist? It doesnt mention a nationality and was not directed personally to anyone :!: :?:
> 
> ...


Well said Dick. A complete load of ignorant bollocks IMHO.

'John C' ~ You really need to get a life and get out more my friend! :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Private Prozac said:


> 'John C' ~ You really need to get a life and get out more my friend! :?


Maybe if you got out more Neil you wouldn't have to be on here trying it on with every female on the forum (without luck) :-* Fuck, even the blokes you hit on don't want you!

And no, i'm not playing Robin anymore!!! :roll: Kammy can have that role now. [smiley=gossip.gif]

(i'm away back out to the party)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive pm`d john on the subject and he has accepted my apology!

i know i havent done anything wrong but at the same time i understand that people have views etc


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

slg said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > 'John C' ~ You really need to get a life and get out more my friend! :?
> ...


Ohhh. Get you! :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

:-*


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

John C is currently out getting a life. Please leave a message after the tone. ;-)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Can someone show me what i missed? Link?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141667&p=1459838&hilit=immigrants#p1459838

Think its this topic!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

SAJSTER said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=141667&p=1459838&hilit=immigrants#p1459838
> 
> Think its this topic!


Well done


----------

